
WebAssembly Troubles Part 4: Microwasm - justinclift
http://troubles.md/posts/microwasm/
======
jeltz
I really like how it has only CFG control flows which would have made life
much easier for people generating WASM and for people writing AOT compilers.
Too bad WASM had to cater for the requirements of V8.

~~~
fetbaffe
Perfect example of why the Chrome/V8 monoculture is a bad idea.

~~~
childintime
Indeed, if V8 has a deficient design, well, it's no reason to stop the world.
Adults can't be cry-babies.

------
childintime
Note the previous 3 parts are also make very interesting points.

------
jeff_carr
Haven't all of these problems already been solved if you use GO as your
compiler?

